# Real joy to have a planker legend feesh with ya...



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

We have the pleasure of Angelo Deepeola (and yes,I'm sure I misspelled his name) being on Avon this week.. Fished with him yesterday and listened to the "utra oletime stories"... He was telling of the evolution of pinrigging from livelining,to floatrig,to pinrig,as well as many stories inbetween... With 500 plus pier kings,which he never speaks of unless pushed to do so,it's a h*ll of an accomplishment.. I've fished with him out on Avon for many years and he is a very quiet and humble man,but if you prod him a bit you can get a story or two... 

As slow as the fishing has been,it is an asset to have someone with that much experience to listen to.. He is soon to turn 90.. He still can cast and fish with the best and has some of the best planker stories around.. I fished back in the mid 70's for kings off the piers on obx and was in my early 20's,it is amazing to think he was in his 50's back then,in his prime, and was smoking the kings down south.. Just in awe of this man,hope to grow up like him one day..


----------



## fishhead (Oct 18, 2004)

Sounds like a good time. Fishing with best, whether they be old or not, is the way to learn. Thanks for the story!


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

Why don't you take "The Man" out on your boat, and get some Kings?

It would make for a good photo shoot

Take the General and make him document it


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

Garboman said:


> Why don't you take "The Man" out on your boat, and get some Kings?
> 
> It would make for a good photo shoot
> 
> Take the General and make him document it


That would make a great story!! Good suggestion Garbo!


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

"That would make a great story!! Good suggestion Garbo!"

I don't mind spending Kenny's gas money, might be blowing a bit too hard to get out for Kings, but Kenny could get out in the lee of the Hook and put "The Man" on top of a school of Drum. If I was on Hatteras I would love to be on that trip.....:fishing: free line whole Fatback to the Drum with 6500's and Popping rods.......

That way if I ever made it to the Crystal Coast, I could tell the King boys, I fished with "The Man".......So hows about letting me cast my anchor out, and slide in between you fellas in this the "Hot" corner.......


----------



## Loner (Sep 9, 2009)

Drumdum said:


> We have the pleasure of Angelo Deepeola (and yes,I'm sure I misspelled his name) being on Avon this week.. Fished with him yesterday and listened to the "utra oletime stories"... He was telling of the evolution of pinrigging from livelining,to floatrig,to pinrig,as well as many stories inbetween... With 500 plus pier kings,which he never speaks of unless pushed to do so,it's a h*ll of an accomplishment.. I've fished with him out on Avon for many years and he is a very quiet and humble man,but if you prod him a bit you can get a story or two...
> 
> As slow as the fishing has been,it is an asset to have someone with that much experience to listen to.. He is soon to turn 90.. He still can cast and fish with the best and has some of the best planker stories around.. I fished back in the mid 70's for kings off the piers on obx and was in my early 20's,it is amazing to think he was in his 50's back then,in his prime, and was smoking the kings down south.. Just in awe of this man,hope to grow up like him one day..


...Depe was HIGH HOOK on Jolly Roger in the king department THIS YEAR TOO!!...(not bad for 89!)...bet he didn't mention it either....


----------



## Fish Hunter (Jul 31, 2002)

He is one of the nicest guys you will ever meet and probably the most humble as well. I have fished beside him on the JR and love to hear the stories.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Loner said:


> ...Depe was HIGH HOOK on Jolly Roger in the king department THIS YEAR TOO!!...(not bad for 89!)...bet he didn't mention it either....


 He told me,after I asked that he hadn't done that well this year,I think he said 4.. Never once did he mention that he had caught more than anyone else out there,but that is just him..


----------



## Loner (Sep 9, 2009)

....Hey DD...I see U boys fussing about 'NUMBERS" of pier KINGS...ask Depaola about NUMBERS!!!
...Ask him about the fellow who landed 63 in one year on one rod AT Topsail......93 in 2 seasons on one rod.....then pass it on to "Garbo"......Depe KNOWS...
we sure use to have a bunch of PIER KINGS down here!!


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Loner said:


> ....Hey DD...I see U boys fussing about 'NUMBERS" of pier KINGS...ask Depaola about NUMBERS!!!
> ...Ask him about the fellow who landed 63 in one year on one rod AT Topsail......93 in 2 seasons on one rod.....then pass it on to "Garbo"......Depe KNOWS...
> we sure use to have a bunch of PIER KINGS down here!!


 Haven't asked Depe yet,but think I already know who did that... Nice job..


----------



## Loner (Sep 9, 2009)

Drumdum said:


> Haven't asked Depe yet,but think I already know who did that... Nice job..


...just wanted to "mess" with the Garbo while there was some legitamate Back-up!!!
Depe had a 47-48 yr. in the 70's also....
Garbo is one INTERESTING writer!!!!! He seems to keep up with Useless fishing history like a couple of us down here have done....


----------



## chris storrs (Aug 25, 2005)

so kenny, for those of us bored outta their mind stuck far from decent fishing, and for arguments sake, did he outfish ya while he was on the island?has tater got ya beat this year?

going catfishing tonight tomorrow night and saturday night..atleast im tryna stay outta trouble...and keeping the drum rods warmed up..still feel as though its blasphemy to use an inferno to catch kitties


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

I was thinking about creating the "Angelo Depaola Invitational NC King Mackerel Tournament" 

Put the OBX up against the Crystal Coast 

With our new State Funded King Mackerel 1000 foot of fish attracting machine
and "crack King pros" like the Potato Man and Jarhead, Nags Head should be able to go up against the "Man" and his crowd.........

Will have to work out the details and I will have to find someone to work it, cause I have not quit my Day job, it may get me back out in the lineup though. Of course we would need the consent and approval of the "Man"

I would enjoy the photos especially of those of the "Southern strain of pygmy Snake Kings" that I have heard so much about.....


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

chris storrs said:


> so kenny, for those of us bored outta their mind stuck far from decent fishing, and for arguments sake, did he outfish ya while he was on the island?has tater got ya beat this year?
> 
> going catfishing tonight tomorrow night and saturday night..atleast im tryna stay outta trouble...and keeping the drum rods warmed up..still feel as though its blasphemy to use an inferno to catch kitties


 Hasn't been much action on Avon this year,hoping by Thanksgiving weekend it'll bust loose,cause there hasn't been much happening... Lee's caught a few,then Pat.. Tater and I have caught 1 count it 1 apiece on Avon so far this season,one of the most dreadful since I first started.. I'm ahead of Tater in the total count,but he's one shy of last year,an that ain't too shabby for a 13yr old..

It's good a youngbuck like yourself is trying to stay outta trouble.. At your age it followed me around.. 

Why can't you use lite stuff on the cats??


----------



## LEADDRAFT (Oct 9, 2001)

be nice to get a "extended" conversation outta him for a "fictional" book...
"Plankin for Kings"....


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

LEADDRAFT said:


> be nice to get a "extended" conversation outta him for a "fictional" book...
> "Plankin for Kings"....


 Slide up to Jolly Roger in the summer.. Depe is a freindly guy and would be an asset to a book like that... If you could track down Loner,ya might be able to get a word or two outta him as well..


----------



## chris storrs (Aug 25, 2005)

have had my fair share of trouble believe me ha..gotta hear it everytime i see eddie and joe, junior year thru last summer seemed to be the worst of it however..especially the summer when i was somewhat livin in KDH

now trying to save moeny and get the jeep right...as well as the chevelle i bought when i was 16 and havent put enough time into..been working on that..hard to do much harm at my bosses shop with nothin but tools and car parts

cant go lite on the cats in the particular spot i been fishing, because the "fishy" water is about 80-100 yards away...deepest section is about 8-10 feet, the rest 3-5'...takes a good cast without much room to cast off the bank due to trees, and usually ten or so friends that dont understand the concept of duck or bleed .....would be able to reach em with say a puppy drum style rod and 4 oz and a smallish bait since theres no current, but the little cats are everywhere and take a small bait fast..bigguns would never have a chance to get it...been using the drum rods and same rig, with 6 or 8 oz just so the pickers cant drag the baits around..use usually a whole bream minus tail or big fat eel chunk, so atleast if one manages to hook itself its usually atleast 12 or 15 pounds...

thursday night yielded me a pair of 15 lbers or so and one around 10..not quite the fattys i was hoping for we had all over this spring...but had nibbles pretty much constant for 4 hrs while my friends with "surf rods" couldnt reach em and got nada..theyd be more than happy with a few 5 lbers...generally how it goes in this spot..maybe tonight..well see


----------

